# Best Wild Turkey Recipes



## BubbaMC (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey folks...

What are your favorite, time-tested turkey recipes???

Jerky?

Breasts?

Whole bird??

BubbaMC


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I just messaged our resident culinary expert for some new recipes and am waiting for his reply. The last few years I have just kept the breasts, I did the whole bird one year and really did`nt get a whole lot more meat. I inject the breast with butter (land-o-lakes) and sage melted together wrap it in maple bacon and smoke it, I use apple juice in the water pan and use apple wood for the smoke, It comes out savory and smokey sweet, watch it closely or you will have very good tasting shoe leather. I`m looking forward to trying some new recipes. Mike


----------



## BubbaMC (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks Mike.

My cousin gave me a simple recipe I am gonna' try this year.

Use only the breasts.
Put them into a crockpot with:
2 cans of mushroom soup
1 can of Lipton's onion soup
Let it simmer in the crockpot on low for eight hours.

that's all!

He said it's one of those "hard to beat" recipes!!
We will soon find out!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Turkey nuggets for me.

Cut breast into bite size pieces. 
beat 1 egg and 1/2 can of beer
1 plastic bag of corn flakes crumbs

dip pieces of meat into liquid mix
shake meat in crumbs and pan fry in peanut oil until golden brown.

make a sweet & sour sauce and dip.

very good.


----------



## Umpqua. (Jan 23, 2008)

We usually slice the breasts into thin strips and marinate in zesty italian for a couple days, and then grill it. It turns out pretty good. I also have sliced the breast up into thin strips and smoked it. That turns out very good but it is more work for not that much meat. This is a busy time of year so i usually opt for the easiest way.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a recipe I posted a few months ago for a store-bought bird. No reason it would not work for a wild turkey. Lot's of moving parts but definitely worth it!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=261989


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Congratz on getting a bird.

I do breasts only in the crockpot. Put in in this order.

celery
carrots
onions
cubed turkey breasts
cubed taters (I use only red skin)

Now, before th put in the breast chunks, put them in a plastic bag with 1/4 cup flour, some salt and pepper, 1/2 tsp ground cumin, shake em around good, then toss them into a very hot pan with 2 tbls spoons olive oil and a tbls butter and fry just until browned a little on high heat. once it is all in the crock, pour 1.5 cups water over it all, set it on low for 6 hours and let her go, ersist the urge to stir until it is at 6 hours, then gently stir and taste.

I serve mine over white rice cooked with chicken stock and a little pesto an butter added in.


----------



## Savioman (Jan 19, 2006)

Here is a link to a GREAT recipe.

http://homecooking.about.com/od/turkeyrecipes/r/blgame5.htm


----------



## kcjablin (Sep 25, 2007)

cube breasts into 2" cubes, marinate 24 hours in the following:

1 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup Dr. Pepper
season with black pepper, oregano, basil, whatever you like

Grill on skewers with whatever veggies you like, I keep the meat on separate skewers.
Don't over cook the turkey, I think everyone is so paranoid about meat temperatures that a lot of game gets overcooked and tough. Keep poking the meat as you grill it, take it off as soon as it becomes just firm in the center. Baste it with the leftover marinade as it cooks.

Or try this one:

cut breasts into thin strips (think chicken tenders) and marinate 24 hours in 1 cup mustard and 1/2 cup honey. Get a can of French's fried onions (the stuff on green bean casserole), smash them up fairly small. Take the tenders out of the honey mustard and roll them in the onions one at a time and place on a baking sheet, bake at 375 until just firm in the middle. These were also pretty good.

But for my all time favorite wild turkey recipe:

Take the skinned thighs and legs and cut them up so they fit in a crockpot, add water to not quite cover (a little of the meat should still be sticking out of the water). Put on high until the water starts to bubble around the edges, turn to low for at least 8 but preferably 10 or even 12 hours. The crock pot makes this easy as you don't have to be around to watch it. Turn off the crock pot and let the stock cool a little till you can handle the crock, take the turkey out and set aside. Strain the stock through a cheese cloth lined colander (I've used paper towel in an emergency). Separate the meat from the bones and tendons (it should pretty much fall apart) and rinse well in cool water. Add the meat back to the stock, add whatever veggies you like and season to your taste. Cook some egg noodles separately while the soup cooks in the crockpot again, when the veggies are just done serve over the noodles. 

This will be the best soup you've ever had. Those tendons and tough legs that everyone complains about will make stock that is the consistency of jelly when it's cooled in the refridgerator. You can just make the stock and freeze it for use in other recipes too. The meat won't have a lot of flavor left in it but with the stock it's a nice addition or you can freeze it separately for use in casseroles or whatnot later. This sounds a lot more complicated than it is and I promise it'll be your new favorite for wild turkey


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

This recipe is also a hit at Thanksgiving.

Marinade breasts for 24 hours in: Hoisin Sauce (get in ethnic food isle)
Dijon mustard
Soy sauce

Grill on BBQ to sear in juices and blacken

Put breast in oven at 350 with more of the marinade for about 35 minutes to an hour depending on size of breast.

You will not be disappointed. Whole baked turkeys There are leftovers
Marinated Breast never leftovers.:lol:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Pan fried cutlets ... 

Slice breast into 1/4" cutlets
Pound lightly between wax paper to "loosen them up"
Dip in mixture of 1 cup milk, 1 egg
I then dust with home made bread crumb mixture, full of spices
Pan fry in hot olive oil (must sizzle immediately) till golden brown
Prepare your favorite white mushroom gravy (morels if available)
My kids (and I) will fight for the very last bite. And BTW, a mature turkey breast will make two meals (4 per bird) for my family of 4. Mmmmmmmmm.

I use this same recipe for venison backstrap and bluegill fillets (minus the mushroom gravy and "pounding" for the bluegill).


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

What about the "Dark Meat"???????


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

BubbaMC said:


> thanks Mike.
> 
> My cousin gave me a simple recipe I am gonna' try this year.
> 
> ...



X2.......you can also use this recipe with Venison

great served over egg noodles..


----------



## EMPIRE (Jan 31, 2008)

> What about the "Dark Meat"??????


I make a turkey soup out the legs/thighs. Pressure cook for about 40 minutes at 10 lbs with some soup stock in cooker. Then you can pretty much strip the meat off all the pin bones easily. Then put in your favorite soup recipe with stock after strained. Very good flavor. To much meat on them legs and thighs to let go to waste...:tsk:

The breast are great fried up just like a partridge, flour, salt, pepper, and butter....chunked up into bitesize peices...


----------

